# Your Top #3 Action Movies of all time...



## Omega id (Aug 10, 2007)

#1 - The Rock
#2 - Hardboiled
#3 - Black Hawk Down

My reasons?

#1 - The Rock was just great. The Marines betraying each other, Alcatraz, the stand off in the shower room. Let me not forget the music... Harry Gregson-Williams (composed military-style themes for Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty as well). That guys music just made the movie epic to me.

#2 - Hardboiled... where to start... used to be my number 1. It's probably the greatest action movie ever made. It introduced Akimbo style gunslinging (Akimb = Duel Pistols). It made way for games such as Max Payne (Stranglehold is supposed to be a sequel to that movie by the way, or more like a side story, it features the same characters). Action Half-Life and Action Quake were inspired by this john woo masterpiece as well. People diving through windows and over tables while shooting people down. John Woo is the god father of this.

#3 - Best war movie and "true story" inspired film I've seen. It was pretty dramatic and it really gave you an insight on war. "You can't choose who lives and who dies, it's just war".

What are yours?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2007)

300
Eqilibrium
Hero


right now those are top 3


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 10, 2007)

Star Wars! Pick any 3 of the 6 except for phantom menace since that is my least favorite. If I were to rank them it would probably go 
1.Revenge of the Sith 
2.Return of the Jedi
3. Empire Strikes Back

Being serious aside from my star wars fanboyism it is hard to think of all the action movies I have ever seen which 3 are my favorite. 300 is definitely going to be a classic action film in time. Any of Jackie Chan's prime action movies like Rumble in the Bronx. Kill Bill was good too. Star Wars definitely is the best though some may not call them action movies. My love for Star Wars takes up my entire top ten even though there are only 6 movies.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Aug 10, 2007)

1. Seven Samurai
2. The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly
3. Raider's of the Lost Ark


----------



## Riptos (Aug 10, 2007)

Uhm lemmie see

1. The Running Man (Cheesy Goodness!)
2. Commando (Let off some steam Bennett!)
3. Star Wars Episode V : The Empire Strikes Back (I AM your father!)

These are the ones that stick with me although to be honest I havent given it much thought.


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 10, 2007)

The Rock
Terminator 2
Top Gun


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Aug 10, 2007)

1. Hard Boiled
2. The Killer
3. The Wild Bunch


----------



## UchihaVengance (Aug 10, 2007)

1. spider-man 3
2. spider-man
3. die-hard or live free


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Aug 11, 2007)

1. The Matrix
2. Equilibrium
3. Bourne Supremacy


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 11, 2007)

I have problems to consider some films as action films but I can say that in my favourites are The Matrix, Terminator 2 and the Kill Bill volumes


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 11, 2007)

Action/Thriller/Horror id say Aliens
then Matrix
then all Arnie moovies


----------



## Goom (Aug 11, 2007)

1)Matrix 
2)transformers
3) bourne movies.



P.S- Hero was way too overrated.  Most people i no just liked Hero just because it has chinese/japanese people in it and swordfighting.  (Not saying you do).  IMO it was a average movie with kind of cheesy fight scenes.  Only good part of that movie was the end where he gets executed.


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 11, 2007)

These aren't in any order, but they are my three favorites.

Bourne series
Star Wars Series
The Running Man


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 11, 2007)

1. Die Hard series
2. Bourne series
3. Rush Hour series


----------



## Omega id (Aug 11, 2007)

@GKage

Nice choice of john woo films  (minus Wild Bunch, never heard of that one).

@jafunckle

Those are probably my Top #3 oldies  Great movies though.


----------



## Drama (Aug 11, 2007)

It really depends on your type of style action you like.  
My top 3 would be in no order:

Kill Bill - Q. Tarantino
reason: the martial arts and blood. Also i love Tarantino movies, their just all crazy, abstract and random. 

Transformers - M. Bay
reason: just it stands out alone, robots just kicking ass looking ridiculously realistic, just something never seen before.

Saving Private Ryan - S. Spielberg
reason: probably the greatest war movie of all time, the way it was filmed just feels like your right there in the front lines,running to the trenches or sniping an enemy in the tower.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 13, 2007)

Terminator 2 is one I have to agree one. Aside from that, Dusk Til Dawn, I've loved it for so long for how rediculous it was. As for third...I actually have no idea. Maybe Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade or The Professional.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 13, 2007)

In no particular order:

- Transformers
- Star war series
- Spiderman series.


----------



## Neogenesis (Aug 13, 2007)

The Little Mermaid.. Cause it's a beautiful story
300.. Awesome battle scenes, great message, good history lesson, loved the style
Foxfire.. It's a movie that brings out a lot of emotions. I find it's relatively inspiring


----------



## Genesis (Aug 14, 2007)

- Terminator 2 (think this is one of the greatest of all time)

- The Rock

- Die Hard.


----------



## Ankoma (Aug 14, 2007)

Man so many......!!! But here are my top 3 

3.) The Protector (Tony Jaa completly breaking the limbs of over 100 guys was the embodiment of awesome) 

2.) Revenge of the Sith (Anakin vs. Obi-Wan nuff said) 

1.) 300 or Jet Li's Fearless (Couldn't decide between the two, both so cool, and have good messages)


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2007)

Nejirory said:


> 300.. Awesome battle scenes, great message, good history lesson, loved the style



Terrible history lesson, Xerxes was never on the battlefield. And what Messege? That the Spartans were hypocrites?

It was still a enjoyable movie tho.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 15, 2007)

lol @ going to 300 for anything other than to be entertained, (hell it was an amazing movie but books are for teh history


----------



## BlackShinobi (Aug 15, 2007)

1.Die Hard series
2.Hero(Jet Lee)
3.Bourne series


----------



## Felt (Aug 15, 2007)

Battle Royale
Azumi
Volcano High


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 15, 2007)

in no order.........

1)Die Hard (pure testosterone!)
2)KILL BILL! 
3)Predator


----------



## damnhot (Aug 17, 2007)

In no particular order

Star wars
Terminator 2
Rambo series


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 24, 2007)

Die Hard, Indiana Jones, and uuuhhhh. really die hard is the best action movie ever. nothing else is close


----------



## leetlegit (Aug 24, 2007)

Rambo!
Terminator 2
Underworld


----------



## Vangelis (Mar 7, 2008)

The Matrix
Star Wars
Total Recall


----------



## raxor (Mar 8, 2008)

Top 3 is a tough one...

1. Terminator 2

2. The Matrix

3. Equilibrium

Closely followed by Apocalypse Now, Snatch, Kill Bill, Unleached and Fearless


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 9, 2008)

1. Face/Off
2. The Rock
3. Con Air


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Mar 9, 2008)

1. Spiderman
2. Daredevil
3. Catwoman


----------



## -18 (Mar 9, 2008)

Mission Impossible 1, 2 and 3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2008)

Actions movies? I'll go with what they said.

Terminator 2
Equilibrium
DragonBallZ


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 11, 2008)

1. Die Hard
2. Live Free or Die Hard
3. Point Break


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 11, 2008)

- 300
 - Scorpion King 
 - Star Wars: Attack of the Clones


----------



## shadow__nin (Mar 11, 2008)

T2:Judgement Day
Commando 
Die Hard


----------



## Jimin (Mar 16, 2008)

Die Hard, 300, and Rush Hour 2.


----------



## Vangelis (Mar 16, 2008)

Mrs Maito Gai said:


> 1. Spiderman
> 2. Daredevil
> 3. Catwoman



Daredevil and Catwoman were terrible


----------



## Girl I don't care (Mar 17, 2008)

rush hour 1-3


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 17, 2008)

1.The Warriors

2.Scarface

3.Enter the Dragon


----------



## illusion (Mar 17, 2008)

1. Braveheart - Yeah, it's old and alot of you seemed to have forgotten just how great this movie really was. It's one of those films that will stand the test of time, unlike most Arnold movies, seriously watch Commando and Running Man again and you'll see what I mean.

2. Terminator 2 - When you're talking action, this movie has to be in the discussion. Arnold is the action king, hands down, one of his movies has to be in the top 3.

3. Die Hard - Does anyone get more beat up more than John McClain? The guy just doesn't die (hence the movie title). I didn't really like Live Free, but it wasn't bad, part one and three are still my favorites and are instant classics.


----------



## mister_napolean (Mar 17, 2008)

boondock saints
equilibrium
and
lost and loathing in las vegas-johnny depp


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 17, 2008)

It is Heresy that not a single James Bond film has been mentioned on anybodys lists. Heresy.


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 17, 2008)

Inglorious Bastards - Classic Italian war movie with Bo Svenson & Fred Williams by Enzo G Castarelli.
Hard Boiled - Already mentioned John Woo movie.
Once Upon A Time in The West - greatest (spaghetti) western of all time!


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 17, 2008)

raxor said:


> Top 3 is a tough one...
> 
> Terminator 2
> 
> ...



I would say these 3, but i probably forgot a bunch that were among these 3, but i would say mine is the same as raxor, except they aren't placed 1st to 3rd.


----------



## whathell (Mar 17, 2008)

Man On Fire - Denzel washington fans 
Rush Hour series - no need reason hahah
Dont Die Too Hard - cant stop laughing on this one ahahahaha


----------



## Caldwerl (Mar 17, 2008)

Gladiator
Predator
Judge Dredd


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 18, 2008)

1. Terminator 2
2. the Matrix
3. Die Hard


----------



## WILD CARD (Apr 1, 2008)

1) 7 samurai (epic, funny, and influential)
2) Aliens (Great climax)
3) Starwars (Do I need to explain?)


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 1, 2008)

1.Saving Private Ryan. (I love the sniper in the movie)
2.Rush Hour 3.
3.300


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

1) Die Hard.

2) GoldenEye.

3) Terminator 2.


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 1, 2008)

So many movies to choose from. Terminator 1&2, Die Hard 1,  Good Bad Ugly, 7 samurai, Fight Club, Rambo, and Princess Bride (epic movie).

My top 3 are:
1. The Matrix, for what it did to north american action movies.
2. Raiders of the Lost Ark, shouldnt really need explaining. Awesome characters, awesome plot, unforgettable moments.
3. Gladiator, hands down fucking awesome.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 2, 2008)

Predator


Big Trouble in Little China


The Running Man


----------



## Riptos (Apr 3, 2008)

I cant believe I forgot my ultimate favourite of action films...

Gotta be Aliens: Director's Cut.

I can practically voice over that entire film =)


----------

